# Bloody ear....but nursing babies...how to treat ?



## yyoung (Mar 30, 2009)

Back again with problems with these two pet shop mice who have both had babies. I take pics every day and on enlarging one I noticed 'Skinny' had this bloody ear. I haven't seen her scratching that much....if at all. Not over grooming or anything but it looks awful. All the babies and the mothers need to be treat for mites/lice and I have the Xeno 50 from the vets (wouldn't give me the spray - not recommended for the babies) but I am waiting for the last 2 babies to reach 10 grams (they are 9g).

Could this bloody ear be from the mites ?

Can I treat all (incl babies) with the Xeno 50 ?

What else could it be.... and what can I do ?


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Xeno 50 is ivermectin as I'm sure you know. Since it's absorbed through the skin and is quite strong I am surprised the vet said you could use it on babies. The adults will be ok but since the babies are still feeding I would think it would come through into the milk due to the nature of the way it's administered. If I have to treat mums with babies for mites I use Bob Martin mite spray for small animals. This has always gotten rid of the mites and been safe to use on both mother and babies with eyes still shut (approx 8 days+). To treat the babies either hold the spray further away than you would for the adults so you get a finer mist, or spray on a tissue and then rub over the babies top and belly. On babies the mites tend to congregate in the armpits so that's why it's important to get the belly. As for the bloody ear on the mother, it doesn't look too serious to me - I'd treat her for the mites and if it still hasn't gone after a few days then have another think about what it might be.


----------

